# Pay Pal not working



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Help Tina----Is the Pay Pal still not working for the Charity payments.
Also
I have received and paid in £200 to Mesothelioma UK as it had their name on the cheque can I register still with MHFacts total as it will go on my final total to Mesothelioma UK


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Mavis,

I'm sorry to say we are still having problems with Paypal, Nuke is trying to get it sorted out but in the meantime anyone who wishes to donate can put the money directly into the bank account either at a bank or by internet or phone banking, PM me for the details. Just to put minds at rest if you DO pay directly into the bank account we do not get your bank details, just the name you use when you pay money in. 

Unfortunately we can only count money that is in the MHF charity bank account on our totals, trying to add funds paid to other accounts could lead to misunderstandings by people when the cheques are written out and sent in at the end of each year. For example the total might read £1,500 but the cheque might only be written for the amount of £1,300 people might wonder where the other £200 has gone if you see what I mean?????

Well done on your fund raising so far. Hope its the start of a bumper year.

Tina


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Tina I will still add it to my Total at the end of the year so it sort of will show as I would never have thought of going to the Local Freemasons for a Donation.
My book is selling well so that money will go into MHFacts Pusser has agreed to let Gerald print his stories with money to go to the Charity and he has bought one of my books for me to Raffle off so there is movement going on in the background :wink:


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Wow Mavis things are moving forward.

Pussers stories in print. Lavatory humour at its best. I have always had tears running down my face from laughter when I have read Pussers stuff.

Sonja


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes Sonja it will be great.
That was a bit of a secret that I let out to soon  Gerald smack my wrist. :lol: 

Im going to pay in on Banking on Line as I have £44.00 to pay in Money made by selling books signed to friends.
The Publisher's pay out every 3 months so the bigger money will come in later.
Pusser has bought a book for me to Raffle signed so I will have to add other things with that and do a raffle at Peterborough with MHFacts permission of coarse.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Mavis, it sounds like your book is heading for the best sellers lists this year :wink: 

Just to say to andyone who is worried about making a donation using online banking, your banking details are secure, all that shows up in the charity account is what ever name you elect to use for the payment transfer, so that could be your screen name from MHF or you could use your real name if you wanted to. 

I have found that it is just as easy as paypal and the plus side is that there are no fees to either yourself or us when you pay in this way, unlike paypal which are demanding we pay them a percentage of anything paid in by their system. Nuke has been trying to sort this out but so far no luck, so for now we are unable to use the paypal link. 

You can also pop into your local bank and pay into the charity account over the counter, again no charges to the account or yourself for doing it this way. 

If you wish to make a donation please PM me for the banking information. 

here's hoping that 2011 is a great year for raising money for a little known but desperately needed Charity

Tina


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Tina,

Have you considered setting up an MHF page on JustGiving? I would say most of my charity donations go through JustGiving nowadays. It has made it so easy, and charities receive 120% of the donation as JustGiving sort out the Gift Aid side of things for you. Emails, receipts, credit cards, Paypal are all handled slickly.

Here is the starter page for creating an MHF custom page giving direct to Mesothelioma:
http://www.justgiving.com/MesotheliomaUK/raisemoney

Dave


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks Dave will have a chat to Nuke about it and see what we can do.
Tina


----------

